# Haltbarkeit von bereits GEKOCHTEN Tigernüssen



## DerSimon (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

über die Haltbarkeit von gekochtem Mais wurde bereits reichlich diskutiert. Wie sieht das aber mit Tigernüssen aus? Ich habe noch einen Eimer von meinem letzten Ansitz vor 3 Wochen übrig. Alle Tigernüsse waren die ganze Zeit mit Wasser bedeckt und sehen noch aus wie am Anfang, doch sind die auch noch gut? Wie lange lasst ihr die Tigernüsse stehen?

Viele Grüße

Simon

P.S. Die Boardsuche spuckt dazu NICHTS aus (es eht hier nicht um das Kochen oder Quellen)


----------



## colognecarp (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von bereits GEKOCHTEN Tigernüssen*

Ich hab gestern 25kg Tiegernüsse auf vorrat gemacht, es verhält sich im grunde nicht anders wie Mais. Einweichen-Kochen-im Sud stehen lassen ! Nur..... mach nach dem Kochen nicht zu viel Wasser drauf damit sich der Schleim bildet, und in dem Schleim sind sie dann auch halbar, das ist wie beim Mais das Wasser. Du musst dort halt drauf achten das der Schleim die Tiegers überdecken, solltest du keinen Schleim haben auch nicht schlimm, fängt genau so gut. Zucker mache ich 1 bis 2 Kg auf 10kg Nüsse, weniger ist aber meist immer mehr


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von bereits GEKOCHTEN Tigernüssen*

Die halten ewig! Solange du nicht auf irgendeine Art Bakterien einbringst wie z.Bsp. mit den Händen reinfassen.

Ein Angelkumpan hatte es zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft, die letzten Tiger`s im Spätherbst ins Wasser zu bringen und so haben die von Ende Oktober bis Anfang März in einem dicht verschlossenen Eimer in Gebüsch am Ufer gestanden...

Und sie waren noch ok. Allerdings kann es sein, das die Nüsse (bzw. das Kochwasser in dem sie lagern) bei Hochsommerlichen Themperaturen dann doch irgendwann "umkippen".

Ansonsten würde ich einfach 1-2kg Zucker untermischen, denn der hat ja, genauso wie Salz, konservierende Eigenschaften.


----------



## DerSimon (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von bereits GEKOCHTEN Tigernüssen*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! Genau das wollte ich wissen. Dann werde ich die mal beruhigt ausprobieren.


----------



## Notung (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von bereits GEKOCHTEN Tigernüssen*

Hallo,
1 Jahr gar kein Problem,
riechen dann wie Wein!!!
Gruß


----------



## minne6 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Haltbarkeit von bereits GEKOCHTEN Tigernüssen*

Ich bewahre kleinere Mengen immer in den Plastik Saftflaschen von Discounter auf. Gekochte Nüsse rein, evtl noch chili oder so dazu und Wasser drauf. Die Gären lustig vor sich hin und halten bei mir schon seit Januar. Wenn man die jetzt probiert, schmecken sie zwar nur noch nach Gegärten Nüssen aber das ist den Karpfen sicherlich egal. Hauptsache es Knuspert.


----------

